# 1980 Toro 826 38150 needs tire chains



## DetonatorTuning (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi, 

new guy needs options. just got this snow blower first thing i think it needs is chains.

it seems however that the OE sets are discontinued though some suppliers list untitled or explained "options" and call us prompts. 

any one know for sure what's out there, i don't much like half ok setups.

thanks,
steve


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

the aftermarket chains are pretty much the same as the OE chains. have you perused E-BAY for the OE stuff??????????????


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

or try this place tirechainsareus.com ..


----------



## DetonatorTuning (Feb 5, 2015)

thanks for both replies, i'm in the hunt.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hello and welcome. You want to go to Tire Chains by TireChains.com
Now, tell me why you need chains? Are you on a hill? Are you blowimg imsane amounts of hard packed icey/snow? If the conditions aren't there and you're spinning tires you're probably forcing the machine. Adjust your speed to the conditions and let the machine do the work.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

I don't have any conditions described above where I live, but the chains definitely make a difference in some situations. I find that the tire rubber hardens quickly in the cold and slips on compacted snow like crazy (without chains). It's like trying to have the blower move on an oil patch sometimes - the pile of snow in front of the auger is enough to have it spinning wheels and not moving. Not always, but sometimes.

All in all, the OP is probably wise to look for chains. When I looked for a set for my parents' new Ariens, there were many places that sold them, including eBay. You need the exact dimensions of your wheels though. Good luck!


----------



## DetonatorTuning (Feb 5, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> Hello and welcome. You want to go to Tire Chains by TireChains.com
> Now, tell me why you need chains? Are you on a hill? Are you blowimg imsane amounts of hard packed icey/snow? If the conditions aren't there and you're spinning tires you're probably forcing the machine. Adjust your speed to the conditions and let the machine do the work.


Hi Joe,

thanks for both t he reply and link. 

you got me on the bunch of icey snow too.

my city street department plows multiple full lane passes of everything in the street onto the walk in front of my house. 

the latest was 12 to 30 inches of semi compact dampish stuff that sat for 3 days before i got to it during which time it went to sub zero and turned the bottom to fine crystal dust.

even low range of speed was to much, spent lot of time just letting the auger chew then advancing alittle bit.

i did however get thru in one pass and am still very impressed with the machine.

we get alot of lake effect so i think i'll go ahead with the chains, i like the look of those after market skids and the impeller mod too.

steve


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Yep. I'd say chains would be a help in your case. I've ben spoiled and sometimes I forget hiw it can be. I was an educator and on days w/snow I didn't have to go to work, and could remove snow at my leisure. Perfectly flat and not a huge amount of EOD problems.
Tirechains.come is pretty good. Just make sure you have the exact size stated.'


----------



## DetonatorTuning (Feb 5, 2015)

well nuts, i think i have found a problem and an explanation of some of the traction issue.

seems one of the tires has about a 3" long check and split longwise in the outer side wall and is pretty much done.

i'm very sure i didn't catch it on anything, nothing that could do that along my walk or drive.

probably didn't notice when i was looking it over. 

So.......who sells tires at the best bargain ?

thanks,
steve


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

It is common for older tires to be cracked and dry rotted. A lot of them had tubes in them so they still hold air fine. Last time I looked Summit Racing had good deals on tires. Someone else recently posted the same thing on here. Snow Hog and X-Track are the two popular styles with the X-Tracks being preferred because the Snow Hogs can be a bit bouncy.


----------



## DetonatorTuning (Feb 5, 2015)

Summit racing for snow blower tires ? live and learn.

thanks for the tip i'll go check.


----------



## DetonatorTuning (Feb 5, 2015)

jeez, i can see why people tried the snow hogs they're less than 1/2 the price of Xtracs.

i keep looking in the size range and see if i can do any better.


----------



## DetonatorTuning (Feb 5, 2015)

MFG Supply Carlisle 4.80-8 Xtrac $34.29 each. shipping on 2 $6.99

Amazon.com $33.99 each free shipping

seems like about the best i can see in a short time.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

DetonatorTuning said:


> well nuts, i think i have found a problem and an explanation of some of the traction issue.
> 
> seems one of the tires has about a 3" long check and split longwise in the outer side wall and is pretty much done.
> 
> ...


 I GOT A set of those tires and rims for you.


----------

